# VooDoo Priestess headress?



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Does anyone know how or know where to find instructions on how to fold the headresses typically worn by Haitan women?

HHH


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

WWW.HAITANWOMENHEADRESSFOLDTECH.COM actually NO I havent a clue but .....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

No instructions, but I did find out it is called a mouchwa.


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*sisvicki,

My ex-hubby actually is from Haiti. Most of the authentic headdresses I have seen have been pretty simple, where you might take a fabric square (usually with fringe on the edges) and fold it in a triangle. After it is in a triangle, then you place the long edge against his forehead while holding the corners at each end of the long edge, then pull that back, along with the third corner to the base of your head, and basically tie a big knot back there to hold the whole thing in place. 

This page has the best pic of that headdress that I could find:
http://altreligion.about.com/gi/dyn...=http://members.aol.com/racine125/index1.html

Have fun!*

*Beth Ryan
[email protected]
Yahoo ID: bethofdeathstl
MSN Messenger ID: [email protected]*


----------

